# Coffee



## Hexhead (Aug 10, 2013)

I just got a coffee blank, can these be stabilized. It feels super light.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 11, 2013)

It is made out of resin so can't be stabilized, but you can use CA to tighten loose beans and when turning you can put some on the exposed beans so that cut better.  Any little air bubbles can be filled with CA and won't show when completed.


----------



## Hexhead (Aug 11, 2013)

Ya I knew it was resin but it's like chalk (on the outside anyway) so that why I was wondering. Also I heard something about soaking the beans or maybe that's before, that would make more sense. Maybe I got one made different that unusual. That's how it usually works for me ;-)


----------



## Stuarta (Sep 12, 2013)

Beans have a habit of popping out during and after turning. I proceed very slowly and apply super glue during and after. After polishing more super glue is added then repolished.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 12, 2013)

Use bean that are dry...oily beans prevent the resin from sticking. You can rinse in acetone or DNA if you want to get the oil off.


----------



## mvande21 (Sep 18, 2013)

Along HexHead lines here, I might be straying away from the original post but I am trying to cast my own coffee bean acrylics and all the beans just float to the top of the resin.  I do have a pressure pot and I did wait until the resin was "flashing" to help make the beans stick in the resin mix.  It still didnt work.  Do beans have to be stabilized in order for them to sink??  I thought that that would take the wonderful coffee aroma out of the equation.  Any tips here are appreciated.


----------

